# Ajout manuel d'illustrations iTunes



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout est plus ou moins dit dans le titre. Je cherche &#224; rajouter manuellement des illustrations d'albums qu'iTunes n'a pas pu ajouter automatiquement.

Mais voil&#224;, apr&#232;s une recherche sur le forum, je me heurte &#224; un soucis qui ne semble pas avoir &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; qui est celui-ci:








Comme vous le voyez en bas &#224; gauche, l'illustration n'est pas modifiable selon iTunes. Et effectivement, j'ai un peu tout essay&#233; et y'a rien &#224; faire. Pour le moment, j'ai tent&#233;:

- Glisser d&#233;poser dans le carr&#233; en bas &#224; gauche.
- Glisser d&#233;poser sur chaque morceau individuellement directement sur la liste.
- Glisser d&#233;poser sur l'ensemble des morceaux en passant le menu "Obtenir des infos"
- M&#234;me chose individuellement ....

Je s&#232;che ! Y-a-t-il une fa&#231;on de faire ? Ca me saoule que certains albums ne soient pas illustr&#233;s !

J'ai cru comprendre que les albums n'&#233;tant pas vendus sur le Music Store ne pouvaient pas avoir d'illustrations via le menu "obtenir des illustrations d'albums" (normal d'ailleurs) et cet album n'est effectivement pas vendu en ligne.

Mais est ce que &#231;a veut dire pour autant qu'il n'y a pas de possibilit&#233; d'en ajouter une ???

Merci pour votre aide.

PS: Je pr&#233;cise que ma liste est enti&#232;rement issue de copie de mes propres CDs en WAVE.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

c'est tout à fait possible sur une chanson tu fais un pomme+I puis tu vas sur illustrations et tu fais ajouter... et tu choisis ton image


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

Pendant un moment, j'ai cru que tu m'avais sorti d'affaires mais .....






Je viens de faire un essai. J'ai converti un fichier WAVE en MP3 et ça marche donc ... On peut pas ajouter manuellement une pochette dans un fichier WAVE à première vue étant donné que c'est grisé .....


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mai 2007)

chez moi j'ai test&#233; sur un MP3???

en fait non mon MP3 et import&#233; dans itunes mais en AAC... tu devrais tester

&#231;a parait en plus logique le MP3 sert &#224; gagner de la place donc... l'ajout d'image est contraire a cette logique


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

Le soucis, c'est que ni le AAC et encore moins le MP3 ne m'intéresse. Je ne fais aucune concession sur la qualité du son. Donc je suis bloqué ...


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mai 2007)

tu &#233;coutes la musique de ton mac avec quoi?


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

J'ai une carte son externe en USB reliée à des enceintes Dynaudio BM5-A, pourquoi ?


----------



## r e m y (27 Mai 2007)

Est-ce que ce n'est pas seulement un pb de droits d'acc&#232;s au fichier?

S&#233;lectionnes ton titre dans iTunes puis Pomme-R pour le retrouver dans le Finder, puis POmme I et v&#233;rifies que tu as bien des droits en lecture ET &#233;criture sur ce fichier. Sinon, modifies les droits d'acc&#232;s


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

J'ai bien les droits en lecture et &#233;criture. Par contre en dessous, il y a une section "Groupe" et l&#224; c'est en lecture seulement.

EDIT: C'&#233;tait bien &#231;a !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merci &#224; tous. Je pense jamais &#224; regarder les autorisations, c'est la 2eme fois que je me fais avoir par ce genre de soucis.

Ca am&#232;ne une 2eme question. Est ce que je peux modifier plusieurs fichiers en une fois ? J'ai environ 200 fichiers &#224; modifier !!


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Mai 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> J'ai une carte son externe en USB reliée à des enceintes Dynaudio BM5-A, pourquoi ?



Tout simplement pour savoir si ça valait le coup d'être maniaque  c'est bon... ça tient la route


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

Oui, c'est sur que les enceintes int&#233;gr&#233;es de l'iMac ne suffiraient pas.

EDIT: Je me suis emball&#233; un peu vite je crois, &#231;a ne marche pas sur tous les fichiers .....


----------



## jpmiss (27 Mai 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je viens de faire un essai. J'ai converti un fichier WAVE en MP3 et &#231;a marche donc ... On peut pas ajouter manuellement une pochette dans un fichier WAVE &#224; premi&#232;re vue &#233;tant donn&#233; que c'est gris&#233; .....


A mon avis c'est de l&#224; que vient le souci: quand tu ajoute manuellement une image elle est stock&#233;e dans le fichier musical lui meme en tant que tag (et non pas dans le dossier des pochettes import&#233;es de l'ITS). Il est probable que le wave ne supporte pas cette fonction (ca doit etre pareil pour l'aiff).
Si tu ne veux pas perdre en qualit&#233; essaye l'Apple Lossless (en plus tu gagnera en poids) qui accepetra peut etre cette fonction.
Fais le test sur un morceau et dis nous si &#231;a marche.

Edit: mince j'avais pas vu ton edit 

Pour modifier les droits de plusiers fichiers voir ici


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mai 2007)

Je voulais me lancer dans le Apple Lossless mais mon Archos ne le lit pas donc, je serai obligé de systématiquement reconvertir à chaque transfert.


----------



## bibibenate (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour j'ai le même problème que Whereismymind, j'ai téléchargé le nouvel album de Radiohead en optant pour la version à 11 en WAV mais je ne peux pas ajouter l'illustration de l'album, je suis bien dégouté !!

Toujours pas de solution miracle ?
Si j'encode en Apple Lossless, j'aurai une perte de dynamique ?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

